# upgrade navigation systems



## Deathknight22 (May 14, 2011)

Hello first off let me say sorry if this has been posted and I did not see this, or if this has been asked a million times. I have a 2009 Nissan Murano that I bought for my wife. It is the S ver I believe, so its the basic model (But has AWD) I am looking to upgrade the dash unit from the basic model to the one with the navigation system, blue tooth, and even install the back up cam for the car (No mine does not have the cam). Can anyone tell me where I may get this unit, or any suggestions on going about to upgrade it? I would also like it to be ipod connect ready. Thanks


----------

